# SOTC - Sir David Jason!



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

As requested by @PC-Magician, my collection of Sir David Jason! I think I've crashed Imgur tonight with all of my uploads!

*Take note*: It's not for the fainthearted! :thumbsup:

Enjoy!

Cassie (Mrs Derek Edward Trotter) :king:



http://imgur.com/hfmQKfr




http://imgur.com/bqKGgev




http://imgur.com/wzv4t2v


I think that's everything, apart from I can't find my Del face mask for the life of me! :bash:

I'll be sure to add my new items as I collect more! :king:

I think I forgot the bath towels!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> I'll﻿ be sure ﻿to add my n﻿ew item﻿s as I ﻿collec﻿t ﻿﻿mor﻿e!﻿﻿


 How big's your house ? :laughing2dw: . :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> How big's your house ? :laughing2dw: . :thumbsup:


 It's devoted to the wonderful, handsome man! :inlove:

I haven't added magazine clippings, interviews,etc. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> It's devoted to the wonderful, handsome man! :inlove:


 Ah, I see, I've obtained the floor plan.










You'll be filling every level then ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> You'll be filling every level then ? :laughing2dw: ﻿


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

:laughing2dw: funny how I remember this.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> :laughing2dw: funny how I remember this.


 A clip from my favourite episode. :king:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey



themysterybidder said:


> As requested by @PC-Magician, my collection of Sir David Jason! I think I've crashed Imgur tonight with all of my uploads!
> 
> *Take note*: It's not for the fainthearted! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 *Hey, I love Only Fools and Horses!* - attached is my own hand drawn poster from the 'Heroes and Villains' episode when they dressed as Batman and Robin...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

*Nurse!* She's out of bed again....... :laughing2dw:

Wow! that is a serious collection, Cass. I'm guessing you must spend a lot of time surfing the web for Sir David related items. Do you belong to any appreciation societies?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> *Nurse!* She's out of bed again....... :laughing2dw:
> 
> Wow! that is a serious collection, Cass. I'm guessing you must spend a lot of time surfing the web for Sir David related items. Do﻿ you belong to any appreciation societies?


 The Official OFAH Appreciation Society is the best one, but all cast members are included, not just my handsome Sir David. :wub: Surfing the net for Sir David is a daily ritual. :laugh: I've been out this morning to my local shop and bought papers I wouldn't even normally buy just to get the weekend magazines and there are plenty of pictures of Sir David for his new documentary on Thursday! :king: Do you think I should be allowed out on my own? :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> The Official OFAH Appreciation Society is the best one, but all cast members are included, not just my handsome Sir David. :wub: Surfing the net for Sir David is a daily ritual. :laugh: I've been out this morning to my local shop and bought papers I wouldn't even normally buy just to get the weekend magazines and there are plenty of pictures of Sir David for his new documentary on Thursday! :king: Do you think I should be allowed out on my own? :thumbsup: :king:


 I'll ask @mach 0.0013137 and his team of 'Special' helpers to pop round with a sedative....










:laughing2dw:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

@themysterybidder wow that's some collection! Nothing wrong with a bit of an obsession!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

My favourite was when him and rodney got a boat and went to hull. We uncle albert.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Out there some where when he went round saying isacx or somet









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

I never knew delboy was really called david.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I think the "Daily Mirror" is my new favourite newspaper. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes: Anyone wanting to read it today will have a few pages missing. :smiling-face-with-halo:

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordered two new items for the collection tonight. One should arrive tomorrow and the other one later in the week. Needless to say they are Lovely Jubbly! :king:

Pictures will be added, of course. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I hear Michel Portillo is the star in a remake of OFAH. Dennis Skinner as granddad and John Berkow as Rodney. Should be riveting. :huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> Ordered two new items for the collection tonight. One should arrive tomorrow and the other one later in the week. Needless to say they are Lovely Jubbly! :king:
> 
> Pictures will be added, of course. :laugh:


 Puh-lease don't say one of them's that wall clock with the Reliant van that goes round to the 'hand crafted' Nag's Head pub every hour...... :nono:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Puh-lease don't say one of them's that wall clock with the Reliant van that goes round to the 'hand crafted' Nag's Head pub every hour...... :nono:


 There's a waiting list for those, still waiting on a dispatch/delivery time for my watch. How do people manage to wait years on a waiting list?

I am really tempted to one of those wall clocks though, seriously. IMO they will be "Hand crafted" by Del's fair hands, possibly Trig will lend a hand. Maybe they'll play "How Much is that Doggy in the Window?" (A Touch of Glass episode). :laugh:

However, this time the items are from Amazon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Bittersweet moment, sad to read about Nicholas Lyndhurst, but a lovely picture of Del Boy. :king:

@Roger the Dodger I was kind and included the piece about the butterflies for you. I was going to post a pic of Page 3, but I would like you to reach retirement. :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I've just found this in the cupboard, I forgot I had it! :king:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

New in today. We know that Del can sometimes be a bit skint and not have a pot to p155 in, but he can share my "Pot of Dreams" with me if he likes. :king:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Found these this morning. I'd forgotten about them!



















Hopefully, my other Del Boy item will arrive today or tomorrow. :king:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey cass ,

just catching up with this, ( its being old and slow :biggrin: ) nothing wrong with a hobby (ok read obsession) we all need should have one , we all have been here for a start, I did not know sir david has his obsession for all things mechanical , e.g plans , trains and cars, man after my own heart, stems from his time as a car mechanic which I also did not know !

happy collecting & long may it continue :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow! That's a dedicated collection. Bet you've got a tiger stripe couch like the interior of Del's Capri :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive just realised what sdj stands for in the other threads

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> Ive just realised what sdj stands for in the other threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

New in today. Del Boy's Dodgy Suitcase for down the market! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> :laughing2dw:


 i like Rodders he's great he's my bro you leave him alone.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> i like Rodders he's great he's my bro you leave him alone.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


>


 thats good thanks i feel better now.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> thats good thanks i feel better now.


 You'll feel a lot better this time tomorrow...

What a handsome chappie, Sir David is. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> You'll feel a lot better this time tomorrow... :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


 not kidding. Thanks be a bit of light relief, back to the this on here for an hour or so. As if i aint had enough women bosses in my life.

[IMG alt="Image result for gentlemans club london" data-ratio="55.78"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/a7/a7/1a/a7a71a080fd254ebf9128903724975e7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

What about this then ?

https://www.virginexperiencedays.co.uk/only-fools-and-horses-bus-tour-for-two?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> What about this then ?
> 
> https://www.virginexperiencedays.co.uk/only-fools-and-horses-bus-tour-for-two?


 book her on it

with rog or pay for two and send one


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> What about this then ?
> 
> https://www.virginexperiencedays.co.uk/only-fools-and-horses-bus-tour-for-two?


 If Sir David isn't there, I'm not interested. :thumbsup: There is only one Del Boy...










no room for imposters.



Nigelp said:


> book her on it


 Do you want rid of me, Nigel? :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> If Sir David isn't there, I'm not interested. :thumbsup: There is only one Del Boy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no point not going to happen is it, i'll put up with you.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Puh-lease don't say one of them's that wall clock with the Reliant van that goes round to the 'hand crafted' Nag's Head pub every hour...... :nono:


 I am absolutely heartbroken that this letter was waiting for me this afternoon. 










I presume that the clock will not meet their demand expectations too. :taz:

I am sad.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I am absolutely heartbroken that this letter was waiting for me this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 At least you can spend the money you've saved on another Seiko...instead of lining the pockets of the directors of the 'Dangleberry Mint'... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> At least you can spend the money you've saved on another Seiko...instead of lining the pockets of the directors of the 'Dangleberry Mint'... :thumbsup:


 The only upside is that I don't have to suffer Rodney's face on the dial with Del. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

never mind what about this?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/222215292282?chn=ps

[IMG alt="Picture 1 of 2" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/siAAAOSwIgNXqzjY/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> The only upside is that I don't have to suffer Rodney's face on the dial with Del. :laughing2dw:


 ...or even worse, she who must not be mentioned... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...or even worse, she who must not be mentioned... :laughing2dw:


 I don't think I even hate Roy Slater as much as her. :bash:

I do worry about Del's eyesight sometimes.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I don't think I even hate Roy Slater as much as her. :bash:
> 
> I do worry about Del's eyesight sometimes.


 My dearest Cassie, I'm becoming quite worried about you....this obsession with DJ is starting to get out of hand...it's as though you spend your day in a 'yours/his' make believe world. How does your boyfriend cope with all this?

BTW, I won't be watching PT&A...I did last week and that's an hour out of my few remaining ones I'll never get back...I shall be watching Taron Egerton in 'Robinhood'.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Me and a mate were once obsessed by a female teacher at school when we were about 13, because she was nice and pretty and had big bobbies, Miss Davies, as i recall. My mate climbed a tree and carved Nigel and Geoff 4 Davies. It was a posh public school and it did not go down well. Especially seeing as the tree was outside the head masters office and Geoff fell out of it.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> My ﻿d﻿earest Cassie, I'm becoming quite worried about you....this obsession with DJ is starting to get out of hand...it's as though you spend your day in a 'yours/his' make believe world.


 It's better than listening to Brexit all day long. :yes: All done in good fun, I assure you I don't really need a nurse! :crazy5vh: :king:

Of course I'll be watching "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" tonight.



Roger the Dodger said:


> I shall be watching Taron Egerton in 'Robin﻿hood'.


 Oh no, not him. He's a Sir Elton imposter.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> It's better than listening to Brexit all day long. :yes: All done in good fun, I assure you I don't really need a nurse! :crazy5vh: :king:
> 
> Of course I'll be watching "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" tonight.
> 
> Oh no, not him. He's a Sir Elton imposter.


 You might change your mind if you watch the 'Kingsman' films...he might take over from DJ. As for Reg Dwight, Ronnie Barker once referred to him as 'Elton Bog'.... :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You might change your mind if you watch the 'Kingsman' films...he might take over from DJ. As for Reg Dwight, Ronnie Barker once referred to him as 'Elton Bog'.... :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Morecambe and Wise call him "Elephant John".


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> Morecambe and Wise call him "Elephant John".


 Off to watch Startrek on SYFY now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You might change your mind if you watch the 'Kingsman' films...


 I just checked, he's only 29, that's no use I need my men to be mature. Anything below 50 is a no-no. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I just checked, he's only 29, that's no use I need my men to be mature. Anything below 50 is a no-no. :thumbsup:


 Are you looking for a 'Sugar Daddy'?... :thumbsup: A few years ago, that sort of age difference would have been looked on as 'not quite right', and the man, especially, branded as a perv or cradle snatcher. Sadly, I'm already accounted for, otherwise I might have put myself forward... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Are you looking for a 'Sugar Daddy'?... :thumbsup: ﻿


 As long as he doesn't look like this... 










Ideal candidate...










It's funny, as the men I like who are older, I like when they were younger! Youngsters just don't do it for me. There are a few exceptions who are slightly younger that I like. :tongue:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Sadly, I'm already accounted for, otherwise I might have put myself forward... :laughing2dw:


 I don't think we would be matched anyway with some of your freaky pets. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> Ideal candidate...


 I suppose the fact that he's probably a multi-millionaire isn't a teeny factor?... :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I suppose the fact that he's probably a multi-millionaire isn't a teeny factor?... :hmmm9uh:


 Nope, it's his handsome looks and personality. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shhhh...it's the Good Life on Gold and Felicity's on.... :wub:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Shhhh...it's the Good Life on Gold and Felicity's on.... :wub:


 Enjoy. :thumbsup:

I'm watching "A Sharp Intake of Breath" - Somewhere in the Sun. :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I think this item could be my pride and joy in my Sir David collection! It is an early Christmas present, I'm sure you can imagine what I was like when I saw a giant Del waiting for me! :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> I think this item could be my pride and joy in my Sir David collection! It is an early Christmas present, I'm sure you can imagine what I was like when I saw a giant Del waiting for me! :king:


 Another one! I thought you'd already cornered the market in those.....?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Another one! I thought you'd already cornered the market in those.....?


 You can never have too many Del items, no matter what shape or size! He is extremely cuddly. :yes: I've got another set of new design OFAH coasters coming aswell! No mugs will be sitting on top of them, decorative purposes only! :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> You can never have too many Del items, no matter what shape or size! He is extremely cuddly. :yes: I've got another set of new design OFAH coasters coming aswell! No mugs will be sitting on top of them, decorative purposes only! :king:


 You're priceless! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You're priceless! :laughing2dw:


 Don't think the Butler thought this one through with giant Del, as there is not much space in the bed now for him. Think he'll be on the floor and Del in with me.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> Don't think the Butler thought this one through with giant Del, as there is not much space in the bed now for him. Think he'll be on the floor and Del in with me.


 Whoa....! TMI.... :scared:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Virgin TV has UK gold on again over the xmas period, so I can now save any Only Fools, Dads Army and Porridge that I haven't got.

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Turpinr said:


> Virgin TV has UK gold on again over the xmas period, so I can now save any Only Fools, Dads Army and Porridge that I haven't got.
> 
> Lovely jubbly


 I just cancelled my Virgin TV account as all the channels I watch are on Freeview now, (some in HD), with the exception of Gold. It saved me £31 a month, which seemed a lot just for one channel. Most comedies are on Drama on Freeview, anyway.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I just cancelled my Virgin TV account as all the channels I watch are on Freeview now, (some in HD), with the exception of Gold. It saved me £31 a month, which seemed a lot just for one channel. Most comedies are on Drama on Freeview, anyway.


 Last time i had a good moan at Virgin they sorted something out price wise but I'll have another look in the year because no doubt I'm being ripped off

I can't believe 'the office' last episode won funniest sit com episode with a Gavin and Stacey in second.

G&S is watchable but the office just isn't funny or maybe it's because I've never worked in an office :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cassie-O said:


> As long as he doesn't look like this


 He's already got a wife.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> He's already got a wife.


 She only married him for his looks and personality - the billions were just a side benefit.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

richy176 said:


> She only married him for his looks and personality - the billions were just a side benefit.


 I was told it was for the property value at Oil Drum Lane.


----------

